# 2013 Nike Kaiju - Preview



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

those are dope

i love the native ink art theme


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

jyuen said:


> those are dope
> 
> i love the native ink art theme


I agree.

I'm in the market for new boots but having a REALLY hard time finding one. Currently using junk '05 or maybe '06 Burton Tributes that a friend gave me. Since September, I've tried on all the boots at 5 local shops and the only thing that comes close to comfort as what I'm using was last year's Ions but couldn't justify the price for something not as comfortable as my boots. Actually, there was this a pair that I liked but I don't remember the brand. They felt amazing but the problem was they were soft like regular winter boots. I would say they were over-glorified hiking boots with liner being all fur and a pretty low cut.

However, I still have yet to try the Kaiju's and ZF1's. The Vapens were okay but still a bit too soft for my liking.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

sweet tribal tattoo bro.... not so into this one. hopefully something cleaner in the line


----------



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

I just got my Kaijus's, Nico's model.

First brand new boots in 4 seasons and they are doooope.


----------



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

pics? which one is muller's model

nevermind, saw the link... awesome dude. nice pick up!


----------



## dcmanito (Nov 20, 2011)

Are these out in stores yet? Been waiting to buy some kaijus at the end of the year but these are sick! Heard they were limited edition, will they only be sold at certain stores?


----------



## mmont16 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm surprised no one posted the entire 2013 collection, not all of these are Kaiju's, but I know you'll enjoy. Sorry about the large images.


----------



## mmont16 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

ís there a new model ? ites ? better than kaiju ?


----------



## mmont16 (Jan 31, 2012)

Raines said:


> ís there a new model ? ites ? better than kaiju ?


Yeah, there is a video somewhere, where a guy is holding the ites and just the way he presses the sole you can tell how light they are. He says they took the Kaiju technology and put it in the ites. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## mmont16 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here you go: 

BrOADER TV ep.133: Nike Snowboarding 2013 on Vimeo


----------



## broken coccyx (Feb 13, 2011)

I feel like 350 for some Kaiju's is pretty steep. i wonder how much ITES are going to be.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

i think i will find this week with a friend of mine that has a snow shop. the nike rep is going there this week show new stuff


----------



## streamline (Nov 13, 2010)

if you guys are interested in nike boots and have small feet check out solsticesupply.com. I believe they only have small sizes left as in 8 and smaller


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

is the Insole in the kaiju any good?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Raines said:


> is the Insole in the kaiju any good?



I decided to replace the stock insole for the shred soles and noticed no real difference personally

It's all about your foot though, I dug the stock insole


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

thanks

i will try my SOLE insole...


----------

